

What About Android Deactivations? - amatheus
http://blog.yafla.com/What_About_Android_Deactivations/

======
guelo
Average people don't have 6 Android devices laying around, they are almost
always bought with 2 year contracts.

> All of this is just speculation.

Yep.

~~~
bunderbunder
And all that speculation serves an interesting point, which is that unit sales
alone don't really tell you the whole story about the popularity of a
platform. I agree with the author; I would also like to see some data on that.

